# Télécommande iPod classic



## ness_Du_frat (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour bonjour !
Je viens poser une petite question sans doute très bête, mais je vais bientôt avoir un iPod classic pour remplacer mon vieil iPod photo, et alors que j'ai une super télécommande apple pour le iPod photo, qui se clippe et qui permet de régler le volume, de passer d'une chanson à une autre, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver ça sur le site d'Apple ni dans les magasins. Le seul truc qui s'en rapproche, ce sont des écouteurs iPod pourris avec télécommande intégrée. Etant donné que j'ai des Q-Jays à 200, j'ai l'intention de les utiliser ^^
La télécommande pour l'iPod classic n'existe pas ? Ce serait vraiment trop bête, car s'il y a bien un accessoire indispensable, c'est celui-là...
(j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum pour voir si un sujet similaire avait été posté mais je suis tombée sur tout et n'importe quoi, donc désolée si quelqu'un a déjà demandé la même chose)
Merci


----------



## wath68 (15 Juillet 2010)

J'ai la télécommande Apple, qui fait radio aussi, qui marche avec mon Classic,
mais pas avec mon Touch.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Juillet 2010)

Ah, excellent, c'est exactement ça qu'il me fallait ! J'espère que je peux la trouver facilement dans les apple store...
Merci


----------



## ness_Du_frat (21 Juillet 2010)

Je l'ai trouvée à la FNAC pour la modique somme de 50... Du coup, je l'ai commandée sur ebay US, et ça me revient, frais de port compris, à 22...


----------

